# Estaçao Meteorológica no Caramulo



## piratadoar (23 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

alguem sabe dizer se a serra do caramulo tem alguma estaçao meteologica ?


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2007 às 01:08)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*

Na série 1931-1960 existia uma estação no Caramulo.
Lat: 40º 34’ N; Long: 08º 10’ W; Alt: 810m
Provavelmente ainda deve existir.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2007 às 01:10)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*

Dan já que tens acesso a eses registos confirma-me lá, se me fizeres esse favor , as coordenadas da ou das de aqui de Elvas! 
Obrigado


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2007 às 01:20)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*

No quadro de estações no site do IM a estação aparece, mas sinceramente acho que nunca a vi a transmitir dados...


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2007 às 01:25)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Dan já que tens acesso a eses registos confirma-me lá, se me fizeres esse favor , as coordenadas da ou das de aqui de Elvas!
> Obrigado



Elvas (1931-1960)
Lat: 38º 53’ N; Long: 07º 09’ W; Alt: 208m

Nesta série só aparece uma estação meteorológica em Elvas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*



Dan disse:


> Elvas (1931-1960)
> Lat: 38º 53’ N; Long: 07º 09’ W; Alt: 208m
> 
> Nesta série só aparece uma estação meteorológica em Elvas.



Obrigadão, mais uma vez Dan . Agora toca a desbravar mato e saltar cercas até chegar junto dela! 

Edito para referir que segundo o Goolgle Earth hoje ja não deve ser o mesmo local, pois por ali é tudo quintas e urbanizações... Nem tinha reparado que era na série de 1931 a 1960, isso já foi ha muito ano .


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2007 às 01:35)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*

nao sei se serve de muito mas tenho por aqui este mapa  








e já agora um estudo interessante sob o clima    




http://rapidshare.com/files/17975010/Clima.pdf.html


----------



## VeraF (7 Jan 2011 às 12:12)

*Re: Estaçao meteo*



Dan disse:


> Na série 1931-1960 existia uma estação no Caramulo.
> Lat: 40º 34’ N; Long: 08º 10’ W; Alt: 810m
> Provavelmente ainda deve existir.



Olá! Onde vês estas coordenadas? Preciso de saber as coordenadas das estações existentes entre 1931-1960.


----------



## asalivre (8 Jan 2012 às 12:07)

piratadoar disse:


> alguem sabe dizer se a serra do caramulo tem alguma estaçao meteologica ?



Olá viva , nos temos duas na serra estao online mas como estamos a fazer manutenção é provavel que nos próximos dias possam estar a meio gás 
www.asalivre-es.com neste site podem as ver
Abraços


----------



## CptRena (29 Jul 2012 às 03:25)

Editado (20131213 2246Z)

Descobri há dias que a EMA que em seguida apresento não é a EMA do Caramulo do IPMA. Segundo o mapa do ex-INAG (SNIRH) também não lhes pertence. É do incógnito 
_______________________

Fui na quinta-feira dar uma volta até ao Caramulo. Encontrei esta EMA *Google Maps*. Não tenho a certeza se é a do IM visto que não se encontra na localização onde está indicada a do IM, mas pelos dados que fornece (temperatura, humidade e precipitação) é muito provável que seja.







Alguém me explique, se isto for um termo-higrómetro, que raio de instalação é esta?

Editado (20131205 1832Z):

Bem não sei como não me lembrei o que é tal coisa. É obviamente a antena GSM utilizada pela EMA. Como não vi nenhum RS para um termohigrómetro induzi-me em erro. O termohigrómetro suspeito que seja built-in no circuito da EMA e portanto os dados principalmente de humidade não serão os mais certos. Ou então estou em erro novamente e o termohigrómetro está lá escondido algures.







Detalhe do udómetro com a protecção "anti-bicho":












Painel solar no cimo do que seria um udómetro clássico, penso eu, onde no interior agora está a unidade central:


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Jul 2012 às 11:58)

Sem duvida bem protegida e muito bem conservada esse painel ainda vale umas coroas

Esse mastro acho que deveria ter mais uns acessorios, não!!!!


----------



## CptRena (5 Out 2014 às 03:45)

Hoje deu-me na telha de ir ao Caramulo ver o que se passava outra vez com a ema. Na verdade foi também para fazer uma experiência com o carro, para ver qual a temperatura máxima aproximada dos vapores de óleo que saem da tampa das válvulas.
A ema, eu pensava que tinha levado com um raio em cima ou coisa do género, até porque deixou de debitar dados há cerca de 2 semanas e foi quando andaram por ali umas células jeitosas.
Cheguei lá e levei logo com uma surpresa. Passaram-se cerca de 3 meses desde a última visita, e os fetos já se tinham desenvolvido bastante. Deve ter sido do tempo húmido e soalheiro que temos tido. Aliás, as encostas do Caramulo estavam todas verdejantes 

Fica aqui o registo fotográfico do parque meteo

À chegada

















Depois do tratamento






















Encontrei um azevinho a rebentar no meio das silvas e dos fetos. Sem querer cortei um dos rebentos enquanto tesourava as mesmas silvas e os fetos. Mas penso que ele ainda vai conseguir se desenvolver.












Quanto à ema em si, penso que resolvi o problema, por agora. Talvez para a semana, se me der na telha outra vez, vou lá para colocar um fusível novo em vez de estar lá com um _shunt_ de cobre no sítio do fusível (fixo nos pernos do fusível). Outros técnicos fizeram isso para desenrascar. Apesar de ser fino, não é o melhor pois em caso de curto pode demorar mais do que devia e depois queima alguma coisa.
A ver vamos, se amanhã (hoje) o sol der por lá por aqueles lados a bateria ainda é capaz de carregar o suficiente e a ema volta a funcionar novamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2014 às 09:32)

Já deixou de ser meteofetos, excelente trabalho .


----------



## keipha (5 Out 2014 às 10:28)

Pois os fetos rapidamente creceram desde a ultima vez. E eu já tinha cortado alguns entretanto, mas aquilo é demais.  Está com bom aspecto agora e vou tentar ir lá mais amiúde para ir cortando os fetos.


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2014 às 10:49)

Bom trabalho CptRena!

Fizeste um grande desbaste.


----------



## CptRena (5 Out 2014 às 11:20)

Obrigado.

Pois é @keipha, grande praga de fetos que lá está instalada.
Eu acho uma boa ideia. Se você e/ou o Mr. Neves, que são da região, puderem ir aparando os fetos que por lá vão aparecendo seria excelente para evitar que fique tudo coberto novamente. E também aparar as silvas que vão esticando pelo parque. Eu usei 2 pares de luvas e mesmo assim consegui espetar-me numa. Acho que o pico passou pela costura da luva.


----------



## keipha (5 Out 2014 às 11:37)

Vou fazer por isso. Vou frequentemente à serra em trabalho,  portanto vou ficar mais atento. E se houver mais alguma coisa que se possa fazer, diz. :-)


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Out 2014 às 23:02)

Parabéns @CptRena. Qualquer dia temos de pagar-te as portagens da autoestrada, combustível, desgaste de pneus, calços dos travões, etc. Estás a fazer um excelente trabalho, a manutenção das estações meteorológicas é sempre essencial.


----------



## CptRena (6 Out 2014 às 01:32)

Obrigado Miguel.
Eu normalmente aproveito também para espairecer e mudar de ares por umas horas. Mas de facto o desgaste mecânico é inevitável. Mas também quando chega a hora de mudar ou fazer um check-up não preciso de pagar mão-de-obra, normalmente. Até agora não precisei de aceder aos diagnósticos nem a coisas complicadas que só na concessionária se resolve (ou não).
Por acaso fui pela AE para lá. Já saí um pouco tarde de casa e teve de ser sempre a abrir (dentro dos limites, claro ). Para além disso, como referi, fui verificar as temperaturas para ver se posso instalar um filtro/separador que indica Tmax: 50°C lá no motor. A voltar, já foi sempre na N230, em ponto morto  uma boa parte do caminho. Tão bom para fazer e ver a média a descer 

Ainda bem que me relembraste da AE porque já me esquecia de a pagar. 


A ema parece que ainda não voltou à vida. Aquilo tem um pequeno painel, como viram nas fotos, de relativa baixa potência. A bateria encontrava-se completamente descarregada (≈11,4V). E, aparentemente, pelo que vi e pelas fotos colocadas no seguimento Interior Norte e Centro pelo colega Mr.Neves, é capaz de ter estado nublado grande parte do dia lá, o que complicou o processo de recarga. Espero que a batt não se estrague tanto tempo no nível mín. Ainda bem que colocaram um controlador de carga, senão a batt "ia com os pitos" de certeza. E ainda por cima agora vêm dias cinzentos por tempo indeterminado. Está complicado.


----------



## keipha (6 Out 2014 às 07:46)

Há outro problema com o painel. A colocação não é a melhor, pois está grande parte do tempo na sombra da árvore que está no outro lado da estrada.  Em dias de sol a partir de sensivelmente do meio dia, não há luz directa no painel.


----------



## CptRena (6 Out 2014 às 13:37)

Agora no Inverno, com a diminuição da elevação solar, é provável que isso aconteça. Mas quando lá estive, cheguei lá pelas 16:10 e o sol estava a bater nele, como se pode ver nas fotos. Só a parte inferior estava com alguma sombra dos fetos.
Mas sim, já tinha reparado nesse pormenor também. A árvore fica mesmo a Sul e depois tem as casas a SO e O.
Eu até já tinha pensado em mover o painel para o telhado da casita que lá tem, mas para isso teria que comprar um bom cabo e uma caixa para a emenda. E depois também dava mais nas vistas.


----------



## keipha (24 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

A estação não tem estado a debitar dados. Hoje fui medir a voltagem de entrada e saida da bateria e o problema não é falta de energia. Tens ideias o que será?  À entrada da placa estão a chegar 13.98v. parece-me a mim que a placa morreu.


----------



## CptRena (1 Dez 2014 às 04:07)

Obrigado pela verificação da EMA.
É verdade. Eu estive lá no dia 23 de Outubro e deu-me a entender que o datalogger já era.
Aquilo já andava marado e cheirava a esturro lá dentro.
Tinha também medido a bateria e verificado que a alimentação estava OK.
Já tinha instalado um fusível novo no dia 19 desse mês, para evitar os maus-contactos, que depois faziam com que a bateria não carregasse, e para ficar a parte da alimentação em condições. Infelizmente a EMA não ficou funcional.
Também no dia 23 fiz uns testes aos dispositivos com o computador e verifiquei que o modem pareceu estar a funcionar sem problemas. Respondeu aos comandos que lhe enviava e encontrava-se configurado com o baud correcto, correspondente ao usado pelo datalogger.
O datalogger é que não dizia nada. A luz do conversor RS232-USB piscava, aquando da luz do datalogger, mas não recebia nada no terminal, por isso acho que o problema está no datalogger.


----------



## keipha (1 Dez 2014 às 23:09)

Ou seja. Morreu. Temos de esperar que alguém no IPMA se lembra desta estação para reparação. É pena. Reparei que o piloto vermelho do datalogger não piscava, por aí deduzi que tenha morrido.


----------



## keipha (5 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

Hoje ressuscitou


----------



## CptRena (6 Dez 2014 às 20:43)

Excelente notícia!


----------



## keipha (6 Dez 2014 às 20:55)

Vamos ver durante quanto tempo... :-)


----------



## CptRena (6 Dez 2014 às 22:21)

Penso que agora será para durar. 
É bom que dure , para se poder prever a queda de neve lá na zona.


----------



## keipha (6 Dez 2014 às 22:57)

Também o espero. Sabes se houve alguma manutenção na estação?


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2014 às 03:40)

Não faço ideia. Hei-de enviar um e-mail amanhã ou segunda a ver qual a "magia" que fizeram para ela voltar à vida?
Aliás já devia ter enviado um e-mail depois de lá ter ido verificar em Outubro, mas fui adiando e o tempo passou num piscar de olhos. 
É que ou foi "magia", tipo alguma configuração lá na central, ou trocaram o datalogger. Não estou a ver o que mais poderá ser, assim de repente.
Também pode haver o caso de o datalogger espontaneamente ter começado a trabalhar.


----------



## PedroSarrico (20 Jan 2015 às 15:17)

Ainda está a funcionar? 
Onde estão os dados dela disponíveis?


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2015 às 15:27)

Não, morreu outra vez.
Última vez que funcionou foi 13-15 Janeiro 2015.
Muito sinistro o comportamento desta estação.


----------

